# Unable to post.



## Hungry (Mar 29, 2005)

I just tried to post a REPLY to a message and when the screen changed  the "Unable to find... the site you requested is either down of not in service... ( words to that effect) came up.  after a refreash and the mesage board came back but the reply I wrote was not posted.

The I did another post as an  "Instant Reply" the same thing happened again.  
I wonder it this one will be posted??

Charlie


----------



## Zereh (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I think the site blipped out for bit; I had a reply disappear on me too. Looks like it's working now though!


Z


----------

